# few rhinestones with plastisol transfers



## ppirates (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello. I have searched the forums for many hours but my quesion doesnt seem to pop up. I am interested in adding just a few larger rhinestones to plastisol vector transfers. I just want to apply them by hand. Do the stones like swarovski andbella come with hot fix glue on them? can i put them in place with a wand and then fix them better when i press my transfer? Will they adhere right on top of the transfer or do they need to be on fabric only? Thanks so much!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No,Bill they will not stick to the transfer, they have to be heat pressed to the fabric. You would have to design the transfer with holes in them for them to adhere.


----------



## ppirates (Jan 15, 2017)

thanks so much. Is there a big difference in hot fix vs. flat back? recommend?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just the fact that one has glue, the others do not. The hot fix should really be applied with a heat press, and not a home iron. Not sure about gluing them to the transfer, as I have never tried.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mike is right You will want to punch out the design for the glue on the stone to adhere to the garment fibers, and not be on the ink. If this is a washable item.

Hotfix Rhinestones and studs have a glue on them that needs to be heated and applied with pressure, which could cause a issue with think as well, 

I have done this application just be careful of your ink.


----------

